# Polaris Introduces Military-Grade Consumer Work Vehicle



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

_New Sportsman WV850 H.O. All-Terrain Vehicle Features Terrain Armor Non-Pneumatic Tires_​
Polaris® Industries Inc. (NYSE: PII), the leading manufacturer of off-road vehicles, today announced the company is launching a new military-grade all-terrain vehicle (ATV) featuring Terrain Armor™ Non-Pneumatic Tires (NPT). The new Sportsman® WV850 H.O. with Terrain Armor will be available to consumers looking for a true work vehicle, in December 2013, in very limited quantities.







 
“In early, 2013, Polaris announced we’d launch the NPT technology on an off-road vehicle built for consumers,” said David Longren, vice president of Polaris’ Off-Road Division. “We have seen great success with NPTs in military and disaster relief scenarios and are excited to bring this technology to the consumer market for extreme work applications.”







 
Earlier this year, Polaris Defense started offering NPT tires as an option for its military vehicles. The technology is beneficial for military work due to the fact the tires never go flat. Polaris has tested NPTs under several extreme situations, including logging more than 350 miles/563 kilometers after receiving fire from a 50-cal round, and driving 1,000 miles/1609 kilometers with a 3 in/7.6 cm railroad spike in the tread and webbing. These tests lead to a confidence-building consumer vehicle, both in terms of durability and reliability, and ensure a highly-capable work and hunting partner. Beyond having no flats, consumers will appreciate the other benefits TerrainArmor tires offer including a better center-of-gravity, improved cornering due to less pushing and the capability for the tires to be designed for a diverse range of applications.
















 
To complement the NPTs and ensure the Sportsman WV850 H.O. is a highly-capable work partner that performs under the most demanding environments, the vehicle includes:
A military-grade fully automatic single-speed transmission including forward and reverse gears
An upgraded shock package that offers superior handling under heavy load or while traversing rugged landscape
An increased cooling capacity for long days and high temperatures
Steel racks capable of carrying 600 lbs/272 kgs of cargo
A 2 in/5.1 cm receiver hitch that can tow 1,500 lbs/680 kgs
A standard 3,500 lb winch for confidence in extreme settings







 
To enable long days at work while enhancing the operator’s effectiveness and comfort, the Sportsman WV850 H.O. features:
An unmatched 11.75 gal/44.48 liter fuel capacity to work longer between fills
Wider foot wells to accommodate larger work footwear
Standard Electronic Power Steering (EPS) to reduce fatigue and terrain feedback







 
The Sportsman WV850 H.O. with Terrain Armor was built to meet the rugged demands of the hunt or endless hours on the work site, and shares the same Avalanche Gray color as its hard-working utility counterpart the Polaris BRUTUS™.







 
More information about the Sportsman WV850 H.O. can be found at Polaris Quads: Utility Four Wheelers & Sportsman ATVs : Features

You can also discuss this Military-Grade Polaris over at PolarisATVForums.com.







 
About Polaris®
Polaris is a recognized leader in the powersports industry with annual 2012 sales of $3.2 billion. Polaris designs, engineers, manufactures and markets innovative, high quality off-road vehicles, including all-terrain vehicles (ATVs) and the Polaris RANGER® and RZR® side-by-side vehicles, snowmobiles, motorcycles and small vehicles.







 
Polaris is among the global sales leaders for both snowmobiles and off-road vehicles and has established a presence in the heavyweight cruiser and touring motorcycle market with the Victory and Indian motorcycle brands. Additionally, Polaris continues to invest in the global on-road small vehicle industry with Global Electric Motorcars (GEM), Goupil Industrie SA, Aixam Mega S.A.S., and internally developed vehicles. Polaris enhances the riding experience with a complete line of Polaris and KLIM branded apparel and Polaris accessories and parts.

Polaris Industries Inc. trades on the New York Stock Exchange under the symbol “PII”, and the Company is included in the S&P Mid-Cap 400 stock price index.
Information about the complete line of Polaris products, apparel and vehicle accessories are available from authorized Polaris dealers or anytime at Polaris ATV RANGER RZR Snowmobile Official Website.

More Images:













































---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

Full specs on the new Polaris Military-Grade WV850 H.O. can be found here:  2014 Sportsman WV850 Full Specs - Polaris ATV Forum


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

That front bumper is pretty mean! Wonder what that'll cost?


08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tunes, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites on MSA Vice Beadlocks, 2" RDC lift, custom armor and bumpers. Chuck750 skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 8 ball shifter
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder what Polaris sells the tires and wheels for... id like to have some on the rzr just cuz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those are military issue wheels, or were. Not sure if you can just get them on the open market or not. Maybe you can now.


----------



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

I assume we will see these being available to everyone to purchase very soon.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've seen the tires on pickup trucks that are not military vehicles so I assume the public can purchase them. This vehicle looks heavy duty to say the least. I bet it will cost an arm and a leg to buy and fix it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

